# Airline approved and within size limit bow case



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Landed in AZ said:


> Here is Kiley's new bow case. Two complete set ups fit and room to spare.


I like those pelican cases. we have several of those ones. much smaller than the big SKB and cheaper. Just as durable too.

I have one I keep a SL8 with a Kahles 8X56 scope in (medium range target interdiction device:wink, I saw a demo where a FBI rifle was dropped 50 feet onto a street in one of those pelicans-the shooter picked up the gun and it was still zeroed at 200M

The only problem is it looks like a gun case to people looking to swipe guns


----------



## LoveMyHoyt (Nov 29, 2008)

Jim C said:


> The only problem is it looks like a gun case to people looking to swipe guns


Maybe put some archery stickers on the outside to clue in any gun thieves what's on the inside:wink:

Maybe I should check this out -- It cost me nearly $200 to get my big SKB back from California last month. It is ONE inch over the limit! Good thing I don't do much traveling.

Nice case by the way.....


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

too bad the NAA or NFAA doesn't have the pull of say the NRA and could negotiate with the big carriers to quit screwing over archers


----------



## kg4cpj (Jul 29, 2004)

*question*

what are the airline limits? Have they changed? I have a Plano single case not sure on the dimensions but it is one you can pick up at Wal-mart or Sportsmans warehouse. just wondering.


----------



## skybowman (Jan 31, 2004)

*pelican?*

Which model is it?


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

may i know where you can get that case and how much it is?..thanks..


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

LoveMyHoyt said:


> Maybe put some archery stickers on the outside to clue in any gun thieves what's on the inside:wink:
> 
> Maybe I should check this out -- It cost me nearly $200 to get my big SKB back from California last month. It is ONE inch over the limit! Good thing I don't do much traveling.
> 
> Nice case by the way.....


Actually, you will laugh at this.

If you have a firearm placed into your checked hardshell luggage, the luggage is supposed to not only be locked, but TSA can't inspect it or open it unless you're present. TSA rules specifically state that only you are able to open the case, and you're to use locks that aren't TSA locks.

If you put archery stickers on your case in an attempt to say "no firearms", the TSA can open it and things can happen. I've had stuff stolen out of TSA approved locked checked luggage many times.

I have taken a cheap, low end, $50 pistol, left it empty and disassembled with no magazine or ammo, and have placed it in a separate, small locked box inside my hardshell checked luggage. It's surprising how fast your luggage arrives not only intact but unmolested when your at the baggage carousel. 

TSA and the Feds generally frown upon losing firearms in an airport due to some security cretin messing up or being tempted. Hence why the rules are written the way they are.

Now, this only works within CONUS and if you're over 21. But, firearms as checked baggage has a far higher rate of arriving at the destination compared to our bows.

-Steve


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Jim C said:


> too bad the NAA or NFAA doesn't have the pull of say the NRA and could negotiate with the big carriers to quit screwing over archers


A few thoughts in response.

1) The NRA's only attempt in the past 10 years regarding firearms and airlines was due to inconsistencies in things like the amount of checked firearms per passenger and the amount of ammunition per passenger that is checked.

2) I don't think you want bows (specifically the riser) to be handled similarly in the way firearms are. I sure as heck don't want my bows to be handled and transferred in the same way as I have to with firearms.

3) The carriers are screwing over everyone. If you fly, you run the risk of getting shafted with various fees and other nonsense. Archers get screwed just as equally as anyone else out there.

4) If you really want USA Archery and other organizations to do what the NRA, JPFO, GOA, and others do, then they need to form PAC's and go from there. The sad part is that you don't see the uproar in archery that you do with RKBA, so you don't need it (supposedly). 

5) Remember - archery is a safe sport - right? Never mind it's medieval roots with longbow wizards providing indirect fire support for the armored troops on horseback. Or William Tell doing his crossbow magic with the next bolt for the royalty nearby in case William Tell messed up....

6) You generally don't see people going postal with Bows and Arrows. You see them go wonkers with swords, baseball bats, bricks, guns, and other stuff. No one (knock on wood, or giving praises to whatever deity you worship) has done egregious rampages using a bow and arrow and made the news in a wholesale manner. 

Just think if someone did go nuts and the media made note that a simple 40# recurve with a cheapie carbon arrow and field point can punch through Level III body armor like a hot knife through butter. I can see archery spokespeople attempting to smooth over that, and having a hard time doing it.

Archery as a sport doesn't have the problems that the NRA and other organizations like it has to go through, and I hope we never will have those problems....ever.

-Steve


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

I don't fly much with my archery gear but the last 2 times I did so with a case that is not considered oversized. The way I handled it was I walked directly to the check in counter and asked to have TSA hand inspect the case and tagged while I was standing there. From there it would get checked in. They complied and put "tamper" tags across the seams of the case. Then they asked me to lock the case (non TSA locks) and off it went. Arrived fine on the other end totally intact and in good shape.

DC


----------



## Flint Hills Tex (Nov 3, 2008)

kg4cpj said:


> what are the airline limits? Have they changed? I have a Plano single case not sure on the dimensions but it is one you can pick up at Wal-mart or Sportsmans warehouse. just wondering.


When I flew over to the States last February, I just logged on to the airlines web-site, clicked my way through to baggage specifications/restricitons, and they had a whole paragraph on bow cases.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

i think the shibuya casse isnt oversize, il double check. if its not im gunna buy on3e and sell my skb cause i fly ALOT


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Beastmaster said:


> Actually, you will laugh at this.
> 
> If you have a firearm placed into your checked hardshell luggage, the luggage is supposed to not only be locked, but TSA can't inspect it or open it unless you're present. TSA rules specifically state that only you are able to open the case, and you're to use locks that aren't TSA locks.
> 
> ...


You can also just put a starter pistol in your bow case, it apparently qualifies as a firearm for TSA purposes but starter pistols are less likely to get you hassled in your destination state. (California, for instance, requires that you may only transport your pistol in your care, for example, in a locked container to and from the range. Sigh....) There was a photographer who was doing this so he could put real locks on his camera cases in checked luggage. Don't know if it is a good idea or not, though...


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Shibuya easily passes muster. I use it and have never had an issue at any airlines. Now I'm not a heavy traveler, but no issues with the Shibuya.


----------



## LoveMyHoyt (Nov 29, 2008)

kg4cpj said:


> what are the airline limits? Have they changed?


I flew on Delta because we have sky miles. After paying a small ransom to get my case home - I checked their web site. The limit is 62" overall dimensions. Now if you are a golfer - the limit is 80". (I'm thinking about getting a hard golf case I guess golfers have more pull (pun intended?)
Airports differ also. Flying to CA from Melbourne, FL -- I told them what it was and they asked if it was locked. I said no. They said I could lock it if I wanted to. THEY DIDN'T EVEN OPEN IT! I thought this was too easy. They didn't do this in San Fran. My husband took it as his second bag because it would be cheaper (he has gold status) and it was. But the oversize charge - OUCH - $175!! When we got back to Melbourne and told them about it - they said no way was it oversize. Bring it in in the morning with the receipt and they'll take care of it. We measured it when we got home - it measures 63" (limit is 62). We didn't bother going back.
But each airport seems to handle this stuff differently so check it out before you fly. 
I like the starter pistol idea. Don't know that I'd do it though.


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Jim C said:


> too bad the NAA or NFAA doesn't have the pull of say the NRA and could negotiate with the big carriers to quit screwing over archers


Jim actually it should be the "AMA" that helps out,since they make the cases that we use thier products in!??? Ken


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

jmvargas said:


> may i know where you can get that case and how much it is?..thanks..


Pelican 1700

http://www.boss-safety.com/shop/pelican-1700-travel-case-with-foam-p-1743.html
http://www.foamerica.biz/1700-weapon-.html

I got the flat foam. It comes with a piece in the lid, a piece in the bottom and one for the middle. These were the cheapest web sites I found it from, but there are others out there as well. If you find one close to your home the shipping might be cheaper.


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

LoveMyHoyt said:


> Maybe put some archery stickers on the outside to clue in any gun thieves what's on the inside:wink:
> 
> Maybe I should check this out -- It cost me nearly $200 to get my big SKB back from California last month. It is ONE inch over the limit! Good thing I don't do much traveling.
> 
> Nice case by the way.....


Except if you travel outside the US, that is the fastest way to ensure your bow case is either late arriving or doesn't show up at all. Nothing on the outside, other then your name tag, that indicates you are from the US is what Kiley has been told. Most other countries hate us.


----------



## TomB (Jan 28, 2003)

If you use an approved golf bag for other than golf equipment this applies:


> Golfing equipment containers measuring over 62” (157 cm) L+H+W that contain other items in addition to or in place of appropriate golf equipment will be subject to an oversize fee.


I agree with Jim that USA Archery and the NFAA should lobby the airlines for the same exemptions the PGA has been granted on golf equipment. Otherwise you are at the mercy of the person checking you in. On the Collegians that went to the World University Games in Serbia the 12 athletes were subject to at least three different interpretations of the rules by personnel for the same airlines in four different cities of origin. Some had to pay excess size fees, some had extra baggage fees, some had nothing extra. Working with the airline seems like a worthwhile task for its members.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

At least back in '04, I know that American Airlines was charging extra to transport archery equipment. $150 if I remember right. Had my case been filled with firearms, there would have been no extra charge. Makes perfect sense, right? 

I discovered this on my return flight from Athens and ended up cancelling my flight and renting a car to get home. I actually saved money and got to spend a few hours decompressing with my wife alongside before I came home to the media/friends/family zoo. So it worked out, but wasn't what I needed to learn at that specific moment in my life...

All I can say is check with your airline carrier beforehand to avoid any "surprises."

John.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

limbwalker said:


> At least back in '04, I know that American Airlines was charging extra to transport archery equipment. $150 if I remember right. Had my case been filled with firearms, there would have been no extra charge. Makes perfect sense, right?


Wow, these requirements where airlines want to charge you extra based on the **contents** of your luggage seem crazy to me...The golf bag has to have only golf stuff, the gun case has to have only guns--or in some cases they will charge you extra specifically because a case has atheltic gear in it...


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

TomB said:


> If you use an approved golf bag for other than golf equipment this applies:
> 
> 
> I agree with Jim that USA Archery and the NFAA should lobby the airlines for the same exemptions the PGA has been granted on golf equipment. Otherwise you are at the mercy of the person checking you in. On the Collegians that went to the World University Games in Serbia the 12 athletes were subject to at least three different interpretations of the rules by personnel for the same airlines in four different cities of origin. Some had to pay excess size fees, some had extra baggage fees, some had nothing extra. Working with the airline seems like a worthwhile task for its members.


This is exactly correct. Kiley did not get charged going to World Trials in GA but did coming home. Angie Olds did not get charged going to Sr Nationals but did coming home. It is a scary thought when they charge so much. The other problem I have heard is that even if the bag meets size requirements some agent charge you anyway. I have heard that before on AT as well. 

Going and coming from Youth Worlds, USAA provided the kids with letters to provide to the United Ticket agent, and I have never heard if that prevented everyone from being charged or not. It was not a letter that said don't charge us. It just explained that the kid in front of them was represented the United States at the Worlds and USAA provided pins to give to the agents. I know Kiley was not charged going, but we took her bow case home with us in the car.


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

midwayarcherywi said:


> Shibuya easily passes muster. I use it and have never had an issue at any airlines. Now I'm not a heavy traveler, but no issues with the Shibuya.


Can you post a picture of your set up in the case? I didn't buy this case because it looked like just an open case without protection provided. It also cost a ton more too. But from the outside looks like an awesome case and it comes in colors too. Which is always important to the fashion conscious teens.


----------



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

Landed in AZ said:


> Going and coming from Youth Worlds, USAA provided the kids with letters to provide to the United Ticket agent, and I have never heard if that prevented everyone from being charged or not. It was not a letter that said don't charge us. It just explained that the kid in front of them was represented the United States at the Worlds and USAA provided pins to give to the agents. I know Kiley was not charged going, but we took her bow case home with us in the car.


Since everyone flew United (as far as I know) I did not hear of anyone being charged with oversize, but they were charged with a 2nd checked bag. So it was $50.00 each way with one bag of luggage and one bow case. (Better than the $175.00 that United states they charge on their website).


----------



## JoeM (Mar 31, 2003)

*Shibuya Case*

I have traveled over seas an around the USA with my Shibuya Case, ZERO Damage to the cases or contents. 

The cases easily holds two bows with arrows and quiver. I ditched the arrow dividers on the lid for an arrow tube and gained a bunch of extra space.

No special form is used, just the Hoyt Limb/Riser Covers.

I'll post pictures of cases when I have time.


Let me know if need one.


----------



## Springfield (Jul 7, 2009)

"It cost me nearly $200 to get my big SKB back from California last month. It is ONE inch over the limit! Good thing I don't do much traveling."

Wow, we have the double recurve model and we've never paid extra for it and we've flown American, Southwest, Delta.


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

Springfield said:


> "It cost me nearly $200 to get my big SKB back from California last month. It is ONE inch over the limit! Good thing I don't do much traveling."
> 
> Wow, we have the double recurve model and we've never paid extra for it and we've flown American, Southwest, Delta.


Unfortunately airlines are trying to make up for the economy and being a little more strict so you are hearing about this a little more these days. Southwest just started charging June 17th. We had all our summer tickets purchased before that date and nothing was said. But we just traveled the end of last month with the double SKB on Southwest and even though they called down for oversize back, they still did not charge us for it. Southwest is charging $50 if you get charged.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

limbwalker said:


> At least back in '04, I know that American Airlines was charging extra to transport archery equipment. $150 if I remember right. Had my case been filled with firearms, there would have been no extra charge. Makes perfect sense, right?
> 
> I discovered this on my return flight from Athens and ended up cancelling my flight and renting a car to get home. I actually saved money and got to spend a few hours decompressing with my wife alongside before I came home to the media/friends/family zoo. So it worked out, but wasn't what I needed to learn at that specific moment in my life...
> 
> ...


I just flew on American for the Senior games. I declared what was in the case to both the sky cap and the TSA people at O'hare. American did not charge me extra. I'm not sure if this was a policy change, or if there ever was a formal policy at American, regarding archery equipment. All I do know is that they only extracted the normal $15 baggage fee from me.


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

midwayarcherywi said:


> I just flew on American for the Senior games. I declared what was in the case to both the sky cap and the TSA people at O'hare. American did not charge me extra. I'm not sure if this was a policy change, or if there ever was a formal policy at American, regarding archery equipment. All I do know is that they only extracted the normal $15 baggage fee from me.


But you also said earlier in the thread that you have a bow case that meets the size requirements (under 62") so that is all they should be charging you.


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 3, 2002)

*Solution ...*

So it seems to me that the solution is to not purchase a case that is over sized - perhaps the manufacturer's would get the idea and stop making these huge cases. Or at least indicating that they meet airline length/width/height dimensions.

I was fooled into buying an Aurora case (by one of my suppliers who said it was airline approved - approved yes but not "standard")- it was a great case - everything fit and then some - after it was all said and done the case weighed 50 lbs loaded but was 74 linear inches. I would not even attempt to take that out of Madison Wisconsin as they seem to measure everything.

Manufacturers .. Are you listening?


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Valkyrie said:


> So it seems to me that the solution is to not purchase a case that is over sized - perhaps the manufacturer's would get the idea and stop making these huge cases. Or at least indicating that they meet airline length/width/height dimensions.
> 
> I was fooled into buying an Aurora case (by one of my suppliers who said it was airline approved - approved yes but not "standard")- it was a great case - everything fit and then some - after it was all said and done the case weighed 50 lbs loaded but was 74 linear inches. I would not even attempt to take that out of Madison Wisconsin as they seem to measure everything.
> 
> Manufacturers .. Are you listening?


Well, there is no such thing as Airline Approved, pe se. ATA specs are more a set of standards for sturdiness, rather than meaning they won't be tagged as oversized or overweight, and I don't know if there is a standard for "oversized" that is universal for all airlines.


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

Warbow said:


> Well, there is no such thing as Airline Approved, pe se. ATA specs are more a set of standards for sturdiness, rather than meaning they won't be tagged as oversized or overweight, and I don't know if there is a standard for "oversized" that is universal for all airlines.


You are absolutely correct there as US Air states their oversize bags start at 80". The others are 62" from what I could tell.


----------



## mholz (Sep 7, 2005)

I discovered this on my return flight from Athens and ended up cancelling my flight and renting a car to get home. 


Wow John, you drove from Athens?!! :embara:


How have you been?

Mike Holzer


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

Landed in AZ said:


> Can you post a picture of your set up in the case? I didn't buy this case because it looked like just an open case without protection provided. It also cost a ton more too. But from the outside looks like an awesome case and it comes in colors too. Which is always important to the fashion conscious teens.


barb its one of those cases made to just have everything in bags and fill empty space with like bubblw wrap.


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> barb its one of those cases made to just have everything in bags and fill empty space with like bubblw wrap.


Kiley would never got for that. She would freak if I even suggested it. :zip:


----------



## PDS-JOAD (Jun 1, 2009)

We fly Southwest and never have a problem or an extra charge for a full-size bow case.


----------



## downeast (Jun 30, 2011)

*Airline bowcase solution found*

I hit the same problem on an upcoming trip to Africa. Delta is charging $175 each way for my bow case. I contacted a local case manufacturer and he built a custom case that is just under the 62" baggage limit. I have to finish the inside but I'll do that by robbing the parts from my oversize case.
Anyone planning to fly with a bow case will get hit with the oversize 62" surcharge.
See http://www.casespecialists.com/. Tell him Andy sent you.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Been pretty happy with my Aurora soft sided case (with wheels) since I got it. But then, I don't feel the need to have cut-out foam in the shape of everything either. I just throw the risers and limbs in socks, and stuff it all in along with clothes to hold it in place. Works fine, recuces the amount of other luggage I need to bring (it's usually just the bowcase and a carry on backpack) and doesn't cost me an arm and limb. 

Agreed on the Southwest thing. Never had an issue with them. When will the other carriers get a clue. Oh. that's right. Probably when they are no longer on subsidized contracts with the federal government for flying military and gov. personnel.

John


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Just a mild deviation (but applicable) to why Southwest operates as successfully as they do.

They have their flow control management down to a "T". It's driven by their fuel hedging contracts and their turnaround time.

SWA prefers you to check bags rather than carry on. They know that if you check your bags, the handlers on the tarmac will load the plane to the gills far faster than people can load the overhead bins and sit down. In addition, they can budget for a fully loaded plane (fuel wise). If they end up using less fuel (which is most of the time), they end up saving money.

I sat next to a guy that worked for SWA doing exactly that - flow control planning. He was very enlightening - he worked at other airlines before he went to SWA and gave me a really cool conversation while on that flight.

-Steve


----------



## arwemakere (Feb 26, 2010)

I just picked up a Pelican 1700 and love it. It measures "exactly" 62" combined linear. I'm still learning how to pack it. Ditching the stock sight box will help. Think real life Tetris. 

Airlines can be flexible on what they consider oversize. Technically the SKB cases are, but they are often let through sans charge. I once checked in a longbow in a 4" PVC pipe, 6' long. That's equivalent to 80" liner. American didn't charge me a cent.

Bill


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

arwemakere said:


> (snip) I once checked in a longbow in a 4" PVC pipe, 6' long. That's equivalent to 80" liner. American didn't charge me a cent.
> (snip)


That's because fishermen do that all the time and they don't generally get charged.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Yes, each airline seems to have different rules, and don't always apply them the same way.

Two years ago, I flew to Pennsylvania and back to Washington with the BIG SKB two-gun case, in which we packed two long compound bows and arrows and quivers for both of us.

We got charged only the "second checked bag" charge, which I think was $25 on top of the $15 first bag charge for the suitcase with our clothes.


----------

